# Ivermectin to kill fleas and ticks--safe?, effective?



## HiRollerlabs

Is anyone using Ivermectin to kill fleas and ticks on dogs? Because we put our dogs in water almost daily, I am concerned the Frontline or any topical flea/tick isn't effective. I recall there was a discussion here about Frontline being effective for about 3 weeks instead of a month. And, I will gladly apply Frontline more often to prevent Lyme, erlichiosis, etc. However, if Ivermectin can be used safely and is effective, I would use it. We have Lyme and other tick diseases in the MN, WI, area. I found this link with some information: *http://www.ehow.com/about_5444740_cattle-ivermectin-dogs.html*


----------



## Scott Adams

I have used Ivermectin for a few years. In my experience it does nothing to prevent ticks. I started using Advantix about 3 or 4 weeks ago. Last night I found an embedded tick on my guys lower jaw. I reapplied it today.


----------



## brsutton86

It does not help with ticks and fleas. It works great for heartworm, hookworm, and roundworm. Heartguard pills from vet is ivermectin. They have a huge markup on it too as a bottle is cheap. I use it on mylab and we've always used it on our austrailain shepards. Its kind of a pain to figure out the mix at first but once you do it, its easy. Google DIY ivermectin dog there's lots of info about it on the web.


----------



## badbullgator

brsutton86 said:


> It does not help with ticks and fleas. It works great for heartworm, hookworm, and roundworm. Heartguard pills from vet is ivermectin. They have a huge markup on it too as a bottle is cheap. I use it on mylab and we've always used it on our austrailain shepards. Its kind of a pain to figure out the mix at first but once you do it, its easy. Google DIY ivermectin dog there's lots of info about it on the web.


I would ask your vet about using it on your giving it to your Australian shepherds. You are not supposed to give it to collie breeds and Australian shepherds.

*http://www.ashgi.org/articles/mdr1.htm*
*
Ivermectin Toxicity - Use Caution with Medications and Household Chemicals
*
*http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/announcements/ivermectin/index.asp*

Dose is not difficult, 0.1cc/10 lbs. I have never known anyone to use it for flea or ticks. I have used it for decades and the dogs still get ticks and fleas.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

In addition to the link I provided that discusses the use/dosage of Ivermectin to prevent ticks, there are other studies on the web--studies done by University Cairo and cannot remember others. Ticks are a human problem worldwide, and studies show that use of Ivermectin for humans controls parasites in remote areas of the world. There was also a study using ivermectin on corn and feeding that corn to deer to effectively control deer ticks. 

The information I found on a couple of internet sites states that you use ivermectin twice monthly and provides the dosage amount to kill ticks and fleas on dogs. Has anyone on here used oral cattle Ivermectin to kill ticks? I thought as others who have posted--that ivermectin was only for heartworms and other worm parasites, but maybe that is not the case. Another link with information is: *www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10786024*. I googled "ivermectin for ticks on dogs" .


----------



## brsutton86

My dad and granddaddy have used it on there aussies for at least 10 years. They give 3/4 dose and have never had a problem, I have read places that its not a good idea but others state with less dosage should be fine. Heartguard pills have a smaller percent of ivermectin so that its safe on collies and shepards so I've read also. I don't know how true that is. I assure you it will not work for ticks as a standard dosage.


----------



## badbullgator

brsutton86 said:


> My dad and granddaddy have used it on there aussies for at least 10 years. They give 3/4 dose and have never had a problem, I have read places that its not a good idea but others state with less dosage should be fine. Heartguard pills have a smaller percent of ivermectin so that its safe on collies and shepards so I've read also. I don't know how true that is. I assure you it will not work for ticks as a standard dosage.


It is actually a genetic issue that will effect 1/3 of collies type dogs and is not really dose related. The first link I posted explains the genetic link. You may have had luck but sounds like sooner or later the luck will run out. Plenty of good options out there and I would not take the chance, but what do I know.


----------



## gsp1

Does anyone use the 1.87% horse paste? That's what I have been using for the last several years. Fleas and ticks haven't really been a problem. The horse paste is easy to administer...


----------



## JusticeDog

gsp1 said:


> Does anyone use the 1.87% horse paste? That's what I have been using for the last several years. Fleas and ticks haven't really been a problem. The horse paste is easy to administer...


You need to google ivermectin toxicity and blindness in labs. I would not be using it, personally.


----------



## K Rocha

gsp1 said:


> Does anyone use the 1.87% horse paste? That's what I have been using for the last several years. Fleas and ticks haven't really been a problem. The horse paste is easy to administer...


you most likely are not doing any good using the horse wormer, the horse digestive system is diffrent than a dog's, you would have to give much more paste for the dog than you would for a horse, you are better off using the Safe Guard wommer for goat's, the digestive systems are closer.

as for fleas, I use BayerTree and shrub insect control, apply the same way as advantge or front line, it has the same ingredent and is cheap, dont get the kind with the fertlizer, check out UKC Dogs.com search Bayer Tree and Shrub, ton's of info. It works great, fleas will not get on the dog. trust me it works.


----------



## Julie R.

I've used the Ivomec on my dogs for years, but as far as I know it doesn't do anything for fleas and ticks. I'd used Frontline Plus but since their patent ran out, I've been using Pet Armor (identical ingredients). During prime tick season, sometimes I've found ticks on the dogs the last week of the month. Those months--typically spring and fall--I will re-apply the topical stuff every 3 weeks instead of on the 1st of the month. It also depends where we train; as ticks aren't too bad on my own farm and nearby places, but judging from the amount I find on me, horrible at some other training spots. The Frontline Plus and other topical stuff shouldn't lose effectiveness from dogs swimming as long as you keep them out of water 24 hrs. after you apply it. It's supposed to be systemic, absorbed into the bloodstream. I'm not crazy about using it every 3 weeks, but I've had Lyme disease and so have a few of my dogs, so I just do what has worked. Euwww, now I feel like I have ticks crawling on me just thinking about them....


----------



## txrancher

Flea and Tick Remedy

8 oz apple cider vinegar
4 oz warm water
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda

Mix dry ingredients first then slowly add to wet as the vinegar and baking soda will react slightly. Put mixed ingredients in a spray bottle for applying to dogs and be careful not to get it in their eyes. If dog is infested with fleas or ticks apply every couple of days until fleas and ticks are gone and the once a week and after baths.

Use borax in the house to kill fleas and ticks by sprinkling it on the carpets and let it sit for a few hours before vacuuming.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

I use Ivermec for all my dogs. Haven't had fleas for years, and see extremely few ticks on dogs even though we run in areas where there are quite a few of them. I use swine formula .5 cc orally


----------



## rotcsig443

Ivermectin is normally used to treat mites and lice, and MAYBE a few worms. As far as topical treatments goes, they will last for a month, however with every time a dog gets wet it decreases the longevity of the topical treatments. With dogs like retrievers who spend a large amount of time in the water, it is recommended to reapply the topical about every 3 weeks. In different regions of the US different brands of topical treatments have seen some resistance begin to occur. My best advice to to talk with your vet about what flea/tick treatments have seen the lest amount of resistance shown in your area, and use it. Then just reapply it about a week sooner if you dogs spend a lot of time in the water.

You also have to be careful crossing species specific treatments over. The dosages aren't alway what is different. Sometimes, the drug is made slightly different to work better in a specific species, and it can destroy the system of dogs.


----------



## 1st retriever

K9 Advantix is water proof so you don't have to wait the 24 or whatever hours.


----------



## yellow machine

JusticeDog said:


> You need to google ivermectin toxicity and blindness in labs. I would not be using it, personally.


Ivermectin is the ingredient in all tic prevention medicine.


----------



## EdA

yellow machine said:


> Ivermectin is the ingredient in all tic prevention medicine.


That is incorrect, products labeled for ticks include products containing Fipronil, Permethrin, and Amitraz are the most used for topical tick treatment or prevention.


----------



## Scott R.

EdA said:


> That is incorrect, products labeled for ticks include products containing Fipronil, Permethrin, and Amitraz are the most used for topical tick treatment or prevention.


EdA, I know you advocate the use of Sentinel for heartworm and flea prevention. I have used it in the past and am looking to put my dog back on it now that the supply is returning. My question is, what is a safe tick topical to pair it with if a tick collar is not an option? I had been using a combination of Iverhart Plus and Parastar Plus while Sentintel supplies were scarce. I've been pleased with the results of Parastar Plus but understand it cannot be safely paired with Sentinel.


----------



## EdA

Scott R. said:


> EdA, I know you advocate the use of Sentinel for heartworm and flea prevention. I have used it in the past and am looking to put my dog back on it now that the supply is returning. My question is, what is a safe tick topical to pair it with if a tick collar is not an option? I had been using a combination of Iverhart Plus and Parastar Plus while Sentintel supplies were scarce. I've been pleased with the results of Parastar Plus but understand it cannot be safely paired with Sentinel.


There are no contraindications for using Parastar Plus with Sentinel and Novartis manufactures both. Parastar Plus is Fipronil plus cyphenothrin a synthetic pyrethroid. It's label precautions include do not use on cats, do not use on puppies under 12 weeks of age, do not use on sick or debilitated animals


----------



## Scott R.

EdA said:


> There are no contraindications for using Parastar Plus with Sentinel and Novartis manufactures both. Parastar Plus is Fipronil plus cyphenothrin a synthetic pyrethroid. It's label precautions include do not use on cats, do not use on puppies under 12 weeks of age, do not use of sick or debilitated animals


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Justin Allen

My dogs are on ivermectin, I give it orally at a rate of .01cc for every 10 lbs of weight. 1cc every 100 lbs, doesnt seem to help with ticks and no fleas I've noticed. I just cant afford advantage multi anymore.


----------



## RCO

Anecdotal to the first inquiry concerning ticks - some of the old timers in the area who have packs of deer dogs say that they double dose with ivermectin, and the ticks fall off.

I have not tried that, but have all of mine on ivermectin for heartworm prevention.


----------



## akareddog

I've been giving Ivomec 1% Sterile solution for Catttle and Swine for over 20 years to my coonhounds and chessie. I attended a siminar sponsored by Purina in 1995. Purina had one of top vets there and Ivomec was one of the topics. He said to give 1 drop per 10 lbs. Overdose will burn out the dogs Kidney. You can give oral or with a shot. Oral can also be very hard on the dogs vocal cords, so most coonhunters give it as a shot. 

Per the vet it is best heartworm available to protect your dog. As a coonhunter I can also tell you it works well with ticks.


----------



## RAWnaturallyBYdesign

HiRollerlabs said:


> Is anyone using Ivermectin to kill fleas and ticks on dogs? Because we put our dogs in water almost daily, I am concerned the Frontline or any topical flea/tick isn't effective. I recall there was a discussion here about Frontline being effective for about 3 weeks instead of a month. And, I will gladly apply Frontline more often to prevent Lyme, erlichiosis, etc. However, if Ivermectin can be used safely and is effective, I would use it. We have Lyme and other tick diseases in the MN, WI, area. I found this link with some information: http://www.ehow.com/about_5444740_cattle-ivermectin-dogs.html


I've used the cattle ivermectin for our Boxer dog had what was told white mange. cured him and used it monthly lived to be 13 yrs and cancer got him. live in Florida and found it DOES NOT work for fleas! used it for heart worm preventing and the mange for 12.5 yrs don't know about ticks but doesn't work for fleas that's for sure!!


----------

